# fed up with my life and marriage!!



## bandy (Jul 18, 2012)

me and my husband we were living separately now..after 11 months of separation he has come recently to decide on our relation for good or bad.He wants me to accept all my mistakes though he is the main reason for our marriage failure..follow whatever he says....i am chatting with him just to get idea whether he has changed any bit so that i can reconsider our marriage again...but he such an attitude and ego ...that he always ends up pointing me and blaming me always for every small thing possible.He points out such small things even one cant understand that even for such small things i ll be blamed for...
he pisses me so much in our discussion ...finally even i end up arguing...he always talks about past issues...says he is not interested in going forward....same time he says if he is not interested in me he would have filed for divorce long before but he hasnt...i am not really understanding what is that he is wanting from me...he tries to convince me all the time that i was wrong and i am doing a big mistake letting him go and ll later repent on that...
i am really worried which way to go in my life...
he is a person who always needs flaterry and praises...i really cant act when he is not that worthy..every time i talk to him with a hope that he might change and may be there is chance of reigniting our married life...but his accusations words everything hurts me so much that i am really getting stress out for hours and hours after talking to him ...all our months of separation everything was in vain...he hasnt changed a bit and is still pointing me for not being in touch with him during this separation...
I like him a lot but the way he uses words for me....yells at me...talks about non true accusations....i really get pissed off....i havent moved on until now...havent started finding a job...now he is calling me a loser...
does true love for someone doesnt exist...why is he not able to see how much pain he is giving me...he is only worried about his reputation and concerns...while talking certain things though i am angry i used to restrain myself from saying everything because i still value my relation with him...but he is not like that...no matter he is with me or not he doesnt think before saying any bad about me...
I am not able to take so much stress about him...he is always there just to break my heart...if he talks positively and nicely i am ready to be with him but that never happens even in my dreams..
forum people please help or suggest me something...
my life is in such a bitter phase now ...i am really worried...


----------

